# What color is this one?



## Tempest11 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello, I am considering buying this filly and have no clue what color she could be. attached are a picture of the filly last year, and her with mom. I am trying to get a current picture of the filly as well as more on mom, or even get info on what color the seller believes mom to be. (She is a 2017 foal so still a baby...color could easily reflect this)
Mom looks to be buckskin/ maybe a dun to me but then I keep second guessing since from the only picture I have she seems to have lighter skin around her eyes and nose. Could be the bad picture though

What I do know is that it is very possible for this foal to be grey as the sire is a grey (I believe bay based) stud. They do not remember his info so I can't look him up to see if he's homogenous. I believe he is an Andalusian and being that the large majority of them are greys...?

The sellers of this foal/filly really are trying to help in any way they can, but the guy I am talking to about her doesn't know much. They bred for her but have a large family and very limited time so are trying to rehome her. As such, I can ask some questions but they do have a hard time knowing some of the answers. They have said that her mane has gained more black with some wisps of grey, but they think she looks just like mom. I cannot yet confirm or deny this.

Any updates I get I will add here. Thanks


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Mom looks to be buckskin (could be dun but is either or for sure) and filly appears the same color, but I'm guessing she is going grey. Do they have any larger/closer photos of her? Often grey foals are born a darker and more mature color than non grey foals THEN lighten up, but that is not always the case.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Would need more photos of the dam but my guess atm would be buckskin
Foals can change multiple times in the first year as they shed and re-shed in the spring but again, my guess would be buckskin based and possibly going grey which usually shows first in the tail, mane & face


----------



## Tempest11 (Jan 3, 2016)

Update: mom is a buckskin and I was able to get a couple more pictures. 2 are from today and the others were from last year. Still can't decide if I think she'll grey out or not.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Whatever the color, she's very cute!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She's definitely buckskin... I still have a hunch she's going grey. If you look at the recent pics the white in her mane looks a lot like buckskin frosting (like her mom? has in the riding photo) but her tail appears VERY white moreso than any frosting would cause. If they take some pictures definitely have them get some of her tail.

And I agree she is adorable and a nice horse  I sort of hope she's not grey as her face just looks so cute with the marking and she's such a nice color!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Buckskin and possibly going grey. Would need better closer pics for that. Love the frosting!


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

It can be terribly hard to tell if the dilutes will grey for quite some time. Their coat can hide the signs for longer because it is so light. If you MUST not buy her if she is grey, I recommend you pend the sale on a DNA test to see if she is grey or not. It will give you an answer with a few weeks and have your answer.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Definitely buckskin and I'm guessing that she is going grey.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

This filly reminds me a lot of one a friend owned. She was born palomino, but slowly started changing to what looked like a buckskin. But she wasn't, she was a grey and those brown hairs in her mane and tail turned all grey.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

That pic of her as a foal with light legs has me voting for buckskin, no grey.


----------



## Tempest11 (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm thinking I'm going to go through with buying her. Everything is screaming to get her (price is amazing, my current situation good for taking on a youngster, location not obscenely far, etc)
Color is not a main point at all, just would be kind of nice to have a little color in my pasture of current grey horses with their grey donkey friends. No matter, she'll blend in or be a little color pop.
The thing that really matters is that she seems to have a really good mind. I can't wait to see what comes of it (color and personality) over the next few years.


----------



## SADDLEBRED1959 (Apr 23, 2018)

Look for white hairs a round the eyes and the eye lashes, if she has even a few then she will go gray if not then shes is a buckskin, very cute baby!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Even if she is going to go grey she is still a buckskin. Easy to forget once they are all white or flea bitten that they even had a base color. They are base plus grey.


----------



## Tempest11 (Jan 3, 2016)

Her eyelashes all look to be the same tan color as her foal coat. Not to say a white isn't hiding in there, but doesn't look to be any. Also no white whiskers other than the couple over her marking. She still has a ton of the fluffy foal coat which looks to be shedding out to the gorgeous golden buckskin, but who knows if that'll stay. Right now she is actually relatively light and still has countershading on her shoulders, neck, forehead, and a little bit of a dorsal stripe towards her tail.
There are either really light tan or whitish hairs over the ridge of her cheekbone but I wonder if these are also foal fuzz and will wait until she is shed out. They are just the color that I question my eyes. Tail is mostly white but core is black. This is what confuses me the most. Pictures to follow, though they are pretty bad since it's super windy here.


----------



## Tempest11 (Jan 3, 2016)

Sorry for the massive amount of pictures. She's cute though, and her personality is better than I'd expected. Definitely got away with too much from the sellers, but after I correct her once she knows better and doesn't even try again. 
Hopefully these pictures give you guys a little better idea on her color if you were still guessing. Like I mentioned earlier, she still obviously has a ton of foal coat left but you can see some of the sleek buckskin color coming through. She does also have some thick dirt/cow manure mixture stuck in her coat since she was housed with a cow and some llamas. I worked as much of it out as I could until we both got fed up with it.
At this point, I'm so happy with her that IF I do end up sending in hair for the test it won't be until she is 2 or older. It doesn't matter for anything (other than melanoma risk and knowing if I should be more aware) and it just lets me know if I have all greys in my pasture or greys + a buckskin.
(Also, sorry a lot of the pictures are sideways. I am not sure how to correct it)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She's shedding out darker. The eyelash trick is good, but that alone isn't always an indicator.

I'm going with buckskin NO grey based off those pics, we will see when she is done shedding....by 2 you should know LOL!

Oh and I don't think you can take too many pics of her, she is _beautiful _and I'm not surprised you're excited! Congrats!!

And I love her tail, I vote it stays just like that!


----------

